# COD mobile, anyone play?



## Sam6er

Anyone playing COD mobile? Used to play on the xbox360, never moved to the xbox one, but with the mobile version im finding im getting back into playing. 

Anyone else playing who fancies a game?


----------



## Dave50

Yeah I’m playing, search big_meech001.

Dave


----------



## cole_scirocco

I tried it but couldn't get into it, just play on PS4 now.


----------



## Sam6er

Im Samowamo786. Il search for you Dave50 on my next lunch break


----------



## Sam6er

Cole_E91 said:


> I tried it but couldn't get into it, just play on PS4 now.


Took a bit of getting used to but im enjoying it now, and the fact that its free to play online whereas before you had to buy the online pass, its even better


----------



## Sam6er

Dave50 said:


> Yeah I'm playing, search big_meech001.
> 
> Dave


I couldnt find big_meech001 in the search  i found a big_meech though Level 141, is that you?


----------



## Dave50

No try Big_Meech001, found you, request sent.

Dave


----------



## autonoob

The only game that I play on my mobile device lately is PUBG.


----------

